

Dijkstra's 3 rules for project selection - ternaryoperator
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/dijkstras-3-rules-for-project-selection/240161615

======
sfpirate
It's along the lines of how to come up with good ideas, but I'm not sure that
it's actionable. Almost every problem I think about could be reasonably solved
by the next guy. There's the other caveat that if you don't have other people
working on similar things you're probably working on a pain point nobody has.
I like PG's more actionable approach about picking problems you yourself
experience, regardless of who else might be working on it.

